

U.S. Venture Capital Industry Must Shrink to be an Economic Force - keltecp11
http://www.kauffman.org/newsroom/venture-capital-industry-must-shrink-to-be-an-economic-force-kauffman-foundation-study-finds.aspx?utm_source=Alerts&utm_medium=Opticast&utm_campaign=Right-sizing-VC-industry

======
keltecp11
Though I am curious to hear from an actual investor, I'm inclined to think
that most VC's who read this are probably thinking "Great article, but I'm not
going to do anything different."

~~~
pg
LPs, however, might.

